# New to paddling



## WaterRose (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey, I am a new kayaker and I am looking for some paddling partners, Kayaking clinics, groups... Anywhere I can learn to boat and meet new people interested in boating. I live in Boulder so if anyone has any ideas let me know. 
Thanks


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Hey! Awesome on getting into paddling! Its such a great sport whether you want to boat the gnar or simply enjoy mellow runs, play boating, comradery, or whatever! 

I live in Boulder and like to paddle mellow stuff and although I am no teacher, I am happy to get out in mellow or flat water and work on basic strokes/rolls/etc... I have a creeking clinic/lesson coming up and am not sure how the guy that I am getting the clinic from operates, but I will double check with him and then give you the info on that. 
I wish that when I first got into paddling that I had thrown down some dough and learned from someone that CAN TEACH rather than trying to pick it up on my own... this would have saved me from a lot of bad habits and "less than" technique... 
Again, GOOD ON YA for wanting to get out there! 

I am hoping to get in my boat thursday morning and would be happy to meet up with you. Do you have boat/gear/roll? 
Give me a call if you want to try to get together.
Also, FIBARK is this weekend and they may have some clinics going on there, I'm not sure though. It should be a good time with a bunch of good people either way

Beth
303.444.4713


----------



## whirlwind (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi, 

I’m in the same boat. I paddled in college and then stopped for some time. I started again this spring and am looking for people to go kayaking with. I do have an experienced kayaking buddy and it’s a lot of fun to go out with him but since he is working on weekends and I do have the weekends off it’s sometimes difficult to find the time for a longer run and its alsways good to have several people to go with. 

There might be a meetup trip to filter plant this coming Sunday –depending on flows. 
In order to get out there as much as possible I’m also taking river lessons or go to the lake to work on my roll and brace so if you want to join me, just PM me and I’ll send you my phone #. 

Too bad that I will not be able to join you on Thursday. 

Silvia


----------



## Fallingup (Feb 27, 2010)

Welcome to paddling! I too, am just back into it after a long hiatus and now I am smacking myself for not getting back into it sooner!

When the water levels drop, I will be getting back out. Right now they are way over my head (literally)!

PM Message me for contact info, I live in Summit, but am down in Boulder/Front range often and we can get out for sure.
~Michelle


----------



## Andyfrothy (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm also in the same boat. I should be getting a playboat soon, but have very little experience. I live in longmont, so maybe i can meet up with some of you guys? 
thanks,
Andy


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

I don't know how to link another thread, so I just cut and pasted this - I'm glad it popped up, I knew I had seen it somewhere but guess I am not savvy with my searched because I didn't find it - Anyway...This sounds like a great resource!


Free Play Boating Classes every Tuesday
Confluence Kayaks in Denver is offering Free Playboating clinics every Tuesday night at the Golden WW Park. I will be out there every Tuesday between 4:30 and 6:30 pm, offering tips and suggestions for better playboating. Whatever you want to work on just let me know. I will be meeting folks at the Slalom statue at 4:30 pm by the Bleacher Hole. Warming up at the top of the park and working down from there. Look for me with the Orange JK Fun and Black Sweet helmet. Ask for Don. 
If you can’t make it at 4:30 no problems just jump on in at anytime. It’s whatever you want to work on. Please bring your own gear and a reliable roll. We would prefer to work on our surfing practice rather than rescue practice. Hope to see you soon on the river.
Call 303-433-3676 for more details and ask for Scott or Jon.


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

Since you are all "in the same boat," it must be a raft cuz there's like three of you. 

I plan on doing many evening runs at Filter Plant on the Poudre to get better at kayaking. Once the water drops it is a very forgiving, but challenging beginner run. Can't think of any thing better than a flotilla of beginners sharing tips, dirty jokes, and safety. PM me if you're coming to Fort Collins and we'll float FP. Eric

PS: Good move getting on the buzz. I love this bar.


----------



## whirlwind (Jun 14, 2010)

*Whitewater novice trip on Cache La Poudre (Filter Plant)*

Hi, 

the Front Range Paddlesports Meetup has a whitewater novice trip on Cache La Poudre (Filter Plant) scheduled for this Sunday June 20th. 

For further details look here: 
Whitewater novice trip on Cache La Poudre, revisited - Front Range Paddlesports Meetup (Boulder, CO) - Meetup.com

Anyone up for it? 

Silvia


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Silvia, your site says it's 2 bucks to park at Picnic Rock, this is no longer accurate. Picnic Rock is free parking.


----------



## lharris.colo (Feb 10, 2009)

I started paddling last year and I'm always looking for people to go with. I usually hit up the Golden Whitewater Park once a week but am always looking to do other runs as well. I live in Denver. Let me know if you want to paddle.
Luke
970.481.6826


----------



## xena13 (Mar 21, 2007)

Jen, that $2 charge is not a parking charge. It's a charge by the meetup for participants.


----------



## AlwaysOut* (Apr 16, 2010)

*If you're ever down in the Vail area...*

Hey there! I am a new boater as well and loving every minute of it. I took a class early in May and have been on the water as much as possible since (including some very humbling roll classes in the pool, ha!). I live in Minturn and spend most of my time on the Upper C, but did paddle the Stone Bridge to Salida run a couple of weeks ago during FibArk. There is a really great group of beginners down here, and we are out at least once a week if you're ever in the area and want to join. If we're not paddling we're more than likely working on our rolls in the pond or something. PM me anytime!


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

My bad, it actually says it's 6 bucks to park:

"It's a class II-III run that is fairly short. There is a charge to enter and/or park in the take-out spot, Picnic Rock State Park, at mile marker 119. I believe it's $6 p/vehicle. Bring some "$1s" also for the Meetup fee of $2. 
Let's plan to meet there at 10 AM."

Picnic rock is free, the lower put in is free, the upper put in at Gateway park costs $5.00 for parking.

Not trying to be a d-bag, just informing since some of the older guidebooks are no longer accurate.


----------

